# Ask a dude with mild autism anything :U



## makmakmob (Jun 18, 2010)

Go on, shoot.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh, hey, it's you. Which came in the middle, the shark with the top hat and monocle, or the hamster with a top hat and monocle?


----------



## Tycho (Jun 18, 2010)

You feeling OK, MAKS?


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, I'm good, actually. Just interested to see the reactions, I see it gets talked about a fair amount.
(I've actually not been drunk in three weeks \c:/)


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

How do you function differently from people without your condition?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

Do you know Temple Grandin?


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> How do you function differently from people without your condition?


 
I grew up lacking any form of empathy and my 'theory of mind' is impaired, that is, my ability to relate to other people. I've had to learn that others actually possess emotions, and in recent years through the lurk moar rule I've gathered enough data to make a mental log (an encyclopaedia of sorts) of how to read people's body language, but it's still quite clunky and awkward. I have to think very hard about how I behave and how it will effect others, so I can nowadays appear normal but it's very mentally taxing.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Do you know Temple Grandin?


 
She invented the hug machine <3



atrakaj said:


> Oh, hey, it's you. Which came in the middle, the shark with the top hat and monocle, or the hamster with a top hat and monocle?


 
I think the hamster pre-dates the shark, but the shark was a different user.

(also, sorry for the double post I'm failing at this new format)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 18, 2010)

How

do 

you
feel

about




4
c
h
a
n
?


----------



## Enwon (Jun 18, 2010)

How have your romantic relationships worked out?


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 18, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> How
> 
> do
> 
> ...


 
Some of the boards are okay but /b/ has sucked since forever :c
I was about to say here's hoping it dies soon, but if it did all the shit it's been holding will be spread everywhere else.



N106 said:


> How have your romantic relationships worked out?


 
Pretty non-existent so far :c
But then again I'm not a real looker either, I'm a bit of a pie fiend.


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Why a hamster?


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why a hamster?


 
Ratte told me I should be a hamster because I look like one and the idea stuck once she drew my adorable avatar :3c


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why a hamster?



I think his avatar has said the appropriate response to that.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 18, 2010)

What exactly is your ASD, pure Autism, asperger's or what? I'm asking because I have Asperger's, and I have yet to find someone the same. :V


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 18, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> What exactly is your ASD, pure Autism, asperger's or what? I'm asking because I have Asperger's, and I have yet to find someone the same. :V


 
I'm not sure, because my records have me down with assburgers but my psychiatrist told me I /really/ have ASD which is very close to being assburgers.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 18, 2010)

makmakmob said:


> I'm not sure, because my records have me down with assburgers but my psychiatrist told me I /really/ have ASD which is very close to being assburgers.


 
ASD is not one specific condition, its a broad range of all Autistic disorders... ASD = Autism Spectrum Disorder, its a class.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 18, 2010)

You want to be autistic bros?


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 18, 2010)

Alstor said:


> You want to be autistic bros?



I'm a friendly guy, you don't have to try and rope me in with some common ground nonsense.
c:



Pliio8 said:


> ASD is not one specific condition, its a broad range of all Autistic disorders... ASD = Autism Spectrum Disorder, its a class.


 
You can be diagnosed with ASD here, as far as I know.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

makmakmob said:


> I grew up lacking any form of empathy and my 'theory of mind' is impaired, that is, my ability to relate to other people. I've had to learn that others actually possess emotions, and in recent years through the lurk moar rule I've gathered enough data to make a mental log (an encyclopaedia of sorts) of how to read people's body language, but it's still quite clunky and awkward. I have to think very hard about how I behave and how it will effect others, so I can nowadays appear normal but it's very mentally taxing.


 
Sounds like a classic case.  I'm fairly like that, except I've completely mastered emotions and appear perfectly normal without any effort.  I feel what I want, when I want, and can switch personalities at will to match other people's or to fit the current situation if need be.  I'm empathic, but I rarely relate to other people, as I tend to think of 'em as retards most of the time, which is, by my standards, true.  At most times, I show no facial expressions & I lack body language, but I can simulate 'em as any other would naturally... it's a shame I don't find the use of it.  Just sayin' this to prove there's a large spectrum of Autism, and that not all of 'em are the same, incase Browder wanted to know more about it.



makmakmob said:


> She invented the hug machine <3


 
She's also the greatest Autist to have ever lived who still lives today.  Truly a model to follow for fellow Autists.



Pliio8 said:


> What exactly is your ASD, pure Autism, asperger's  or what? I'm asking because I have Asperger's, and I have yet to find  someone the same. :V


 
I am Asperger.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 18, 2010)

MAKMAKMOB IS BACK!

LET US REJOICE!



I shall not ask you any insulting questions because I think you are a pretty cool guy, eh open about having the most ridiculed disorder in the world and doesn't afraid of anything (and doesn't go on a holy crusade about how people with Autism are gods like a certain _A_utistic _D_ragon _F_uck upon these forums who rants about America, Guns, and Silver.)

Welcome back, mayne.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 18, 2010)

Since you are a hamster what are your thoughts on Hamtaro?


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 18, 2010)

makmakmob said:


> You can be diagnosed with ASD here, as far as I know.


 
You can be diagnosed with *An ASD* not just ASD.

You probably have Asperger's though. :3 Thats the most common one.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 18, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> MAKMAKMOB IS BACK!
> 
> LET US REJOICE!
> 
> ...


 
I can see why it's ridiculed tbh, it's a condition that dooms people to continuously put their foot in it. Having said that, it's just a way the brain can work that combines in a really shit way with modern society. I'm sure in the middle ages the autistic peeps of the time were happy sitting in a blacksmith's banging metal rings together over and over again while never making eye contact.




Stargazer Bleu said:


> Since you are a hamster what are your thoughts on Hamtaro?



It was cute but that was all it had going for it to me.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 18, 2010)

Who shot first? Han or Greedo?


----------



## Tycho (Jun 18, 2010)

SAY HAN SAY HAN SAY HAN


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Do you love me?

Are you playing those love games with me?



Ibuuyk said:


> Sounds like a classic case.  I'm fairly like that,  except I've completely mastered emotions and appear perfectly normal  without any effort.  I feel what I want, when I want, and can switch  personalities at will to match other people's or to fit the current  situation if need be.  I'm empathic, but I rarely relate to other  people, as I tend to think of 'em as retards most of the time, which is,  by my standards, true.  At most times, I show no facial expressions  & I lack body language, but I can simulate 'em as any other would  naturally... it's a shame I don't find the use of it.


You just made my night. You have no idea how hard I laughed. 

10/10 would buy if this was in a book.



			
				Ibuuyk said:
			
		

> I am  Asperger.


This explains so much.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sounds like a classic case.  I'm fairly like that, except I've completely mastered emotions and appear perfectly normal without any effort.  I feel what I want, when I want, and can switch personalities at will to match other people's or to fit the current situation if need be.  *I'm empathic, but I rarely relate to other people, as I tend to think of 'em as retards most of the time, which is, by my standards, true.*  At most times, I show no facial expressions & I lack body language, but I can simulate 'em as any other would naturally... it's a shame I don't find the use of it.  Just sayin' this to prove there's a large spectrum of Autism, and that not all of 'em are the same, incase Browder wanted to know more about it.


 
If this is true, you're not autistic. You're just a douche :V

Also lol at the "people are retards".


----------



## Tycho (Jun 18, 2010)

Thatch said:


> If this is true, you're not autistic. You're just a douche :V



[this]


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for being so open and honest about autism, OP. I've always wanted to learn exactly what it meant to have it.

Do you ever see yourself getting married?


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jun 18, 2010)

I got ass-burgers. *But at least it's so mild that I'm not hated by everyone in real life. In fact, quite the opposite.*


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I'm empathic, but I rarely relate to other people


 
LOL


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Thanks for being so open and honest about autism, OP. I've always wanted to learn exactly what it meant to have it.
> 
> Do you ever see yourself getting married?



I could see it happening one day but I would need to know the person for a damn long time first.
I'd like to think there's someone out there who could tolerate me for that long :3c


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Maks, you didn't answer my questions.


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Okay, final question: Do you believe what Ibuyuuk posted and Ratte is LOLing to be a contradiction?


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Maks, you didn't answer my questions.


 
Why would I play games? We can just make love now ;3




Browder said:


> Okay, final question: Do you believe what Ibuyuuk posted and Ratte is LOLing to be a contradiction?



Gotta say, Ibuuyk confuses me a little. How is he autistic if his theory of mind if entirely unimpaired and he just elects not to communicate with other people because he sees them as inferior? Either he's very autistic and giving totally the wrong impression or not very autistic at all and quite stuck up. I think Ratte's loling at the contradiction.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Do you love me?
> 
> Are you playing those love  games with me?
> 
> ...


 


Thatch said:


> If this is true,  you're not autistic. You're just a douche :V
> 
> Also lol at the  "people are retards".


 


Tycho said:


> [this]





Ratte said:


> LOL



Funny how a user's intelligence, tolerance & respect seems to go void as soon as they hit 10k posts.


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Funny how a user's intelligence, tolerance & respect seems to go void as soon as they hit 10k posts.


 
I hate to admit it, but I've noticed this too.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Funny how a user's intelligence, tolerance & respect seems to go void as soon as they hit 10k posts.


 
Funny how you think that particular post of yours deserved any. You're so intelligent, you should know better.

And it doesn't make it any less true.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Funny how a user's intelligence, tolerance & respect seems to go void as soon as they hit 10k posts.


 
Funny how for such a smartass, you boast about intelligence that everyone else here has yet to witness.



> emÂ·paÂ·thyâ€‚ â€‚[em-puh-thee]  Show IPA
> â€“noun
> 1.
> the intellectual identification with or vicarious experiencing of the feelings, thoughts, or attitudes of another.
> ...



Empathy is being able to relate to other people and their feelings.  Holy fucking contradiction, Batman.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

makmakmob said:


> Why would I play games? We can just make love now ;3


 Oh makmaks, you know how to treat a man. 


Ibuuyk said:


> Funny how a user's intelligence, tolerance & respect seems to go void as soon as they hit 10k posts.


 Teehee.jpg

This irony is so fucking delicious.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Funny how you think that particular post of yours deserved any.
> 
> You can't pull the "you're persecuting me because you're biased" on me :V


 
I'm not saying you guys are persecuting me, just pointing out a funny coincidence.



Ratte said:


> Funny how for such a smartass, you boast about  intelligence that everyone else here has yet to witness.
> 
> 
> 
> Empathy  is being able to relate to other people and their feelings.  Holy  fucking contradiction, Batman.


 
Exactly, I can relate to other people's feelings, I just rarely do cuz I  rarely feel the need to.  I mean, why would I want to relate to the  feelings of people when in most cases, these are bad feelings?


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Funny how a user's intelligence, tolerance & respect seems to go void as soon as they hit 10k posts.


 
I've talked to these people out of the forums, they're very clever.

I'll also have you know that they have enough respect to support me through depression and an alcohol problem that nearly killed me.
So yeah, don't jump to conclusions.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> I hate to admit it, but I've noticed this too.



I'm getting close to that point. Then all of you inferior people will burn from my indifferent and uncaring attitude. Oh, wait-


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

makmakmob said:


> I've talked to these people out of the forums, they're very clever.
> 
> I'll also have you know that they have enough respect to support me through depression and an alcohol problem that nearly killed me.
> So yeah, don't jump to conclusions.


 Maks, that was before most of us hit 10k posts. Don't you know that the milestone saps any intelligence out of a person?

I mean, herfa derf how do i shot web


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

makmakmob said:


> I've talked to these people out of the forums, they're very clever.
> 
> I'll also have you know that they have enough respect to support me through depression and an alcohol problem that nearly killed me.
> So yeah, don't jump to conclusions.


The difference I think is that you're not stupid. They have a low tolerance for stupid.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

makmakmob said:


> I've talked to these people out of the forums, they're very clever.
> 
> I'll also have you know that they have enough respect to support me through depression and an alcohol problem that nearly killed me.
> So yeah, don't jump to conclusions.


 
Their behavior depends on who they're talking to, and from what I've experienced, I can afford to jump to conclusions about them once in a while just like they jump to conclusions about me all the time.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Their behavior depends on who they're talking to


 Doesn't everyone's behavior depend on who they're talking to, Oh Great Ibuuyk? I know that I don't talk to my grandparents the same as I talk to my friends and I don't talk to my friends the same way that I would a significant other and so on. 

Also, no one ever draws conclusions about you and THEY DID IT FIRST! is not a valid tactic. You're deluded.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Maks, that was before most of us hit 10k posts.  Don't you know that the milestone saps any intelligence out of a person?
> 
> I  mean, herfa derf how do i shot web


 
Way of talking*, smart guy.

*I would've used the word sarcasm, but it isn't obvious enough by this  forum's standards.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Exactly, I can relate to other people's feelings, I just rarely do cuz I  rarely feel the need to.  I mean, why would I want to relate to the  feelings of people when in most cases, these are bad feelings?


 
You're incapable of doing that to even the slightest degree because "oh lol they so stoopid" compared to you.

I hope the high horse you planted your egotistical ass on gets shot and sent to a motherfucking glue factory so it could do more than hinder everything at least once.


----------



## Catte (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Their behavior depends on who they're talking to, and from what I've experienced, I can afford to jump to conclusions about them once in a while just like they jump to conclusions about me all the time.


 lol u dum


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

How are you enjoying this argument that seems to be brewing?


----------



## Catte (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm enjoying it just fine thanks.

:3


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Way of talking*, smart guy.
> 
> *I would've used the word sarcasm, but it isn't obvious enough by this  forum's standards.


 Hilarious irony, yet again, because I was being sarcastic in that post that you quoted. It's obvious.

LOL IT SARCASM BUT U 2 STOOPID 2 UNDERSTAND

MUST HAVE IQ 187 2 READ DIS POST


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Their behavior depends on who they're talking to, and from what I've experienced, I can afford to jump to conclusions about them once in a while just like they jump to conclusions about me all the time.


 
Perhaps if you used those amazing and totally non impaired interpersonal skills of yours you could figure out what annoys them and then, suddenly, gain respect and they will talk to you like they talk to me O:



WillowWulf said:


> How are you enjoying this argument that seems to be brewing?



I'm happy to let things happen as they will. I kind of wanted to open a discussion anyway, let some real opinions flow etc.


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Back to the OP. Ibuyuuk, you should read what you write better.

What do you want people without autism or aspergers to know about people who have it? How can we be more accommodating?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Catte. It's been a while.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Back to the OP. Ibuyuuk, you should read what you right better.


D:



			
				Browder said:
			
		

> What do you want people without autism or aspergers to know about people who have it? How can we be more accommodating?


 That not all autistic people and people with ass burgers act like Ibuuyk and Axelfox.


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> D:


 
I NO RITE?

Maybe I should just type everything in Microsoft Word before posting. I'm not even going to bother going back and editing it.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm not even going to bother going back and editing it.


 
Typos aren't a crime, but that is >:[


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Also, no  one ever draws conclusions about you and THEY DID IT FIRST! is not a  valid tactic. You're deluded.





Thatch said:


> If this  is true, you're not autistic. You're just a  douche :V





Ratte said:


> Funny  how for such a smartass, you boast about intelligence that everyone  else here has yet to witness.





Ratte said:


> You're incapable of doing that to even the slightest degree because "oh lol they so stoopid" compared to you.





Jashwa said:


> *This irony is so fucking delicious.*





WillowWulf said:


> How are you enjoying this argument that seems to be brewing?


 
It's entertaining.



makmakmob said:


> Perhaps if you used those amazing and totally non impaired interpersonal skills of yours you could figure out what annoys them and then, suddenly, gain respect and they will talk to you like they talk to me O:


 
Who said I wanted their respect?  I'm just havin' fun atm.


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Typos aren't a crime, but that is >:[


 
Normally I do as soon as I notice the error, but since Jashwa exposed it so dramatically it'd be kinda pointless.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> The difference I think is that you're not stupid. They have a low tolerance for stupid.


 
This man, he gets it.  I like him a little more now.

and HIIIIIII CATTEFLOOF


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> It's entertaining.


 Oh, the no u defense. You're almost as good at it as Newf.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> lol quotes


 
Hint hint: people will stop being fuckheads if you stop doing it right back.  We've all tried, but you continue being a fucking dick to people.  That's not our problem until you make it our problem.

Just saying.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Oh, the no u defense. You're almost as good at it as Newf.


 
And that is?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Even though Browder made such a hypocritical and funny error, Jashwa showed sadness at the error, instead of flaming him for it. But how can that be? Perhaps he respects Browder, even though Browder hasn't been here that long and Jash has over 10k posts. _Le gasp!_ So there is some truth to what mak said, Ibuuyk.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Normally I do as soon as I notice the error, but since Jashwa exposed it so dramatically it'd be kinda pointless.


 
Common decency, man! Acknowledging mistakes and making the effort to fix them is the only true way to go!

Jashwa's quote should only be a reminder not to ever do it again, not a reason to give up altogether!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Hint hint: people will stop being fuckheads if you stop doing it right back.  We've all tried, but you continue being a fucking dick to people.  That's not our problem until you make it our problem.
> 
> Just saying.


 
Wow, feels like that was me talking, how'd you do that?



Thatch said:


> Common *dencency*, man! Acknowledging  mistakes and making the effort to fix them is the only true way to go!
> 
> Jashwa's  quote should only be a reminder not to ever do it again, not a reason  to give up altogether!


 
Ya might want to show him the way, just sayin'


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> It's entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said I wanted their respect?  I'm just havin' fun atm.


Of course you want their respect unless you enjoy everyone thinking you're a stuck up moron. Without the respect of the people you're talking to everything you say is pissing into the wind, making your interacting with them utterly pointless.
Well, here's a protip for you, that I picked up over the years; if you think you're better than someone, they will look down upon you in every what way they can and they will be intolerant of you, so don't expect them to take you seriously.



Ibuuyk said:


> Wow, feels like that was me talking, how'd you do that?
> 
> 
> 
> Ya might want to show him the way, just sayin'



At no point in that post did Ratte attempt to make herself look better than everyone else Â¬.Â¬


----------



## Tycho (Jun 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Hint hint: people will stop being fuckheads if you stop doing it right back.  We've all tried, but you continue being a fucking dick to people.  That's not our problem until you make it our problem.
> 
> Just saying.


 
Seriously, [this]

Playing nice with Ibuuyk is pointless, he is pretty much unequivocally a jerk to anyone who doesn't fawn over him like a drooling imbecile.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> And that is?


Are you asking what the "no u" defense is or what Newf is? The former is a tactic used on the internet where you just accuse the other person of whatever they're accusing you of. We originally started calling you stupid for your theories, so you replied with calling us stupid. We say that you're being ironic when telling us how we don't understand something and then you repeat the same back at us.

As for what Newf is: I don't have any fucking clue. You'd have to ask it yourself. 



atrakaj said:


> Even though Browder made such a hypocritical and funny error, Jashwa showed sadness at the error, instead of flaming him for it. But how can that be? Perhaps he respects Browder, even though Browder hasn't been here that long and Jash has over 10k posts. _Le gasp!_ So there is some truth to what mak said, Ibuuyk.


 This is a lie. It was a momentary lapse in judgement due to tiredness. I AM A MEAN AND EVIL PERSON AND YOU SHALL ALL FEEL MY HATEFUL, DISRESPECTFUL, INTOLERANT WRATH!



Tycho said:


> Playing nice with Ibuuyk is pointless, he is  pretty much unequivocally a jerk to anyone who doesn't fawn over him  like a drooling imbecile.


 This is hilarious in the context  of how narcissistic he is and how he is a jerk to everyone. :3c


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Common dencency, man! Acknowledging mistakes and making the effort to fix them is the only true way to go!
> 
> Jashwa's quote should only be a reminder not to ever do it again, not a reason to give up altogether!


 
Fine. Fixed. It's gonna happen again though. The Edit button is the best thing that ever happened to me for serious. :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

makmakmob said:


> Of course you want their respect unless you enjoy everyone thinking you're a stuck up moron. Without the respect of the people you're talking to everything you say is pissing into the wind, making your interacting with them utterly pointless.
> Well, here's a protip for you, that I picked up over the years; if you think you're better than someone, they will look down upon you in every what way they can and they will be intolerant of you, so don't expect them to take you seriously.


 
I know that, thanks ^^


----------



## Thatch (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Ya might want to show him the way, just sayin'


 
Oh my, the irony :V

I did.



Browder said:


> Fine. Fixed. It's gonna happen again though. The Edit button is the best thing that ever happened to me for serious. :V


 
I know, man, I know.



Ibuuyk said:


> I know that, thanks ^^


 
So you're purposfully not abiding by it?

As you wish.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I know that, thanks ^^


 
Wow, what a sad sorry existence is that.

You know how to make other people hear you yet you insist on being an intellectual clown and punching bag for the sake of your own deluded pride.

Please, stop flying the aspie flag, you're making me look bad.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Are you asking what the "no u" defense is or what Newf is? The former is a tactic used on the internet where you just accuse the other person of whatever they're accusing you of. We originally started calling you stupid for your theories, so you replied with calling us stupid. We say that you're being ironic when telling us how we don't understand something and then you repeat the same back at us.


 
Thanks.



Tycho said:


> Seriously, [this]
> 
> Playing nice with Ibuuyk is pointless, he is pretty much unequivocally a jerk to anyone who doesn't fawn over him like a drooling imbecile.


 
no u ^^


----------



## Tycho (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This is hilarious in the context  of how narcissistic he is and how he is a jerk to everyone. :3c


 
WHAT ARE YOU IMPLYING THERE YOUNG MAN >:[


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This is a lie. It was a momentary lapse in judgement due to tiredness. I AM A MEAN AND EVIL PERSON AND YOU SHALL ALL FEEL MY HATEFUL, DISRESPECTFUL, INTOLERANT WRATH!



Kitten mean? Oh you.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Seriously, [this]
> 
> Playing nice with Ibuuyk is pointless, he is pretty much unequivocally a jerk to anyone who doesn't fawn over him like a drooling imbecile.


 
I would break the [this] button if it were here because I'd [this] your post so fucking hard.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Tycho said:


> WHAT ARE YOU IMPLYING THERE YOUNG MAN >:[


Nothing about you. Although, you offering FAF brownies is adorable.



atrakaj said:


> Kitten mean? Oh you.


 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Tycho (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Nothing about you. Although, you offering FAF brownies is adorable.


 
Oh, OK then :3

Brownie? :3


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-



:3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

makmakmob said:


> Wow, what a sad sorry existence is that.
> 
> You know how to make other people hear you yet you insist on being an intellectual clown and punching bag for the sake of your own deluded pride.
> 
> Please, stop flying the aspie flag, you're making me look bad.


 
That's pretty much what happens when you lose faith in humanity.  Besides, it isn't sad, on the opposite it's quite funny to see you're one of the extremely rare ones who actually realized the unexplainable that can't be conceived by countless others who will think of you as "an intellectual clown" amongst many else because of that truth.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 18, 2010)

This is the reason people with Aspergers are disrespected:

"Hay guize, us autistics are like everybody else, just a little bit different. Be more accomodating to my Narcissistic, borderline sociopathic personality. Oh, and I'm better than all of you."

The cure to Aspergers is called humility.

Maks, none of the above applies to you, though.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> The cure to Aspergers is called humility.
> 
> Maks, none of the above applies to you, though.


 That's because he has the cure, duh.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

Maks is the cure to assburgers.


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> That's pretty much what happens when you lose faith in humanity.  Besides, it isn't sad, on the opposite it's quite funny to see you're one of the extremely rare ones who actually realized the unexplainable that can't be conceived by countless others who will think of you as "an intellectual clown" amongst many else because of that truth.


 
You keep on talking about this unexplainable stuff but you never actually say what it is. I'm curious so PM me.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 18, 2010)

So...Han? Yes I think Han shot first.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> it's quite funny to see you're one of the extremely rare ones who actually realized the unexplainable that can't be conceived by countless others who will think of you as "an intellectual clown" amongst many else because of that truth.


 
No, we don't think of HIM as an intelletual clown. Or people with aspergers in general. Just your individual person.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> You keep on talking about this unexplainable stuff but you never actually say what it is. I'm curious so PM me.


 
He'll just end up talking down to you like he does to everyone else who hasn't an IQ of 187 or higher.

Because, you know, IQ tells you how smart you are.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> You keep on talking about this unexplainable stuff but you never actually say what it is. I'm curious so PM me.


 You can't understand it. You have to have an IQ of 184 or greater to unlock the other 90% of your mind like Ibuuyk to be able to understand it.


[This is what he told us in another thread when we were dissing his theory of being able to change his sexuality at any time by force of will.]


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

By the way, Ibuuyk, you sound like the group of people that also believe in past lives. Not Buddhism or the off-shoot.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> That's pretty much what happens when you lose faith in humanity.  Besides, it isn't sad, on the opposite it's quite funny to see you're one of the extremely rare ones who actually realized the unexplainable that can't be conceived by countless others who will think of you as "an intellectual clown" amongst many else because of that truth.


 This is just the nou defence again but I'll wreck it anyway.
See, I treat everyone around me as an equal and always do my best to relate to them regardless of what I perceive their IQ to be, which means I am not seen as a clown in that respect by people.
the concept I explained to you is also understandable by pretty much anyone short of the learning disabled; if when you try to explain it to people they find it inconceivable it simply means you don't posses to the true understanding of it yourself to be able to translate the idea into different forms, but merely have it summarised as a series of facts and words.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You can't understand it. You have to have an IQ of 184 or greater to unlock the other 90% of your mind like Ibuuyk to be able to understand it.
> 
> 
> [This is what he told us in another thread when we were dissing his theory of being able to change his sexuality at any time by force of will.]


 
Since sexuality isn't fluid at all.


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> He'll just end up talking down to you like he does to everyone else who hasn't an IQ of 187 or higher.
> 
> Because, you know, IQ tells you how smart you are.



I know, but I'm curious dammit. People can't reference things and expect me to not take it lying down.



Jashwa said:


> You can't understand it. You have to have an IQ of 184 or greater to unlock the other 90% of your mind like Ibuuyk to be able to understand it.
> 
> 
> [This is what he told us in another thread when we were dissing his theory of being able to change his sexuality at any time by force of will.]



I saw that thread and asked him the same question then. The dude still hasn't gotten back to me. >:[


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Since sexuality isn't fluid at all.


 Since sexuality is a choice :V


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Since sexuality isn't fluid at all.


 


Jashwa said:


> Since sexuality is a choice :V



Aren't you in the least bit curious how he came to this conclusion though?


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Since sexuality is a choice :V


 
I totally chose to be different from the social norm.  I totally chose a life of ridicule from my family.

Yeah, I totall fucking "chose" that.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Aren't you in the least bit curious how he came to this conclusion though?


 
Not me. I'm pretty sure I know what he's talking about, although I can't remember what the religion/set-of-beliefs is called.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

I lost track.



Ibuuyk said:


> That's pretty much what happens when you lose faith in humanity.  Besides, it isn't sad, on the opposite it's quite funny to see you're one of the extremely rare ones who actually realized the unexplainable that can't be conceived by countless others who will think of you as "an intellectual clown" amongst many else because of that truth.


 
Guys, I was talking of myself in this post, I wasn't talking about Mak.

Edit to come.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Aren't you in the least bit curious how he came to this conclusion though?


 I know how he came to it: He likes both sexes. He chooses to repress feelings about one or both and then claims that he's straight/gay/asexual depending on what he repressed and tries not to think about. That doesn't mean that he _is  _those things, but just that he's only acting on/thinking about those things.

I've given up hope on trying to get him to explain it himself because he never replies with anything other than boasting about how much "smarter" he is than everyone else and how we're too inferior to understand. 


Ratte said:


> I totally chose to \be different from the social norm.  I totally chose a life of ridicule from my family.
> 
> Yeah, I totall fucking "chose" that.


No, you didn't, because you only use 10% of your brain. You have to unlock the rest of it to be able to consciously control things like that.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 18, 2010)

makmakmob said:


> Go on, shoot.


 
'k.

What's up?  And how's Brotishland going?


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Aren't you in the least bit curious how he came to this conclusion though?


 
Not in the least.  It's just going to be some flighty bullshit that makes absolutely no sense whatsoever, but makes him look smart until someone really bothers to dissect his argument into the steaming pile of shit it really is.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Guys, I was talking of myself in this post.


 
You have to actually give me this truth otherwise I will completely fail to take you seriously.
At all.




Shark_the_raptor said:


> 'k.
> 
> What's up?  And how's Brotishland going?


 
Brotishland is boring as shit u_u

We need a war or something to spice things up.


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Not me. I'm pretty sure I know what he's talking about, although I can't remember what the religion/set-of-beliefs is called.


 
Well I don't and I hate not knowing why people have the thought processes they do. Ibuyuuk, theory. Now.

EDIT

Wow ninja'd. Jashwa and Ratte you guys are probably correct but it's like...how do I put this?

It's like getting your information from a secondary source. I'd rather hear it from his own mouth, (or fingers as it were) before I judge. Also I hate not being able to empathize with people. :/


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Not in the least. It's just going to be some flighty bullshit that makes absolutely no sense whatsoever, but makes him look smart until someone really bothers to dissect his argument into the steaming pile of shit it really is.



I hope it's more interesting than dissecting owl pellets in middle school. Fucking boring.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuyuuk is the name of a digimon backwards, without the "mon".


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I hope it's more interesting than dissecting owl pellets in middle school. Fucking boring.


 
It's not.



Jashwa said:


> No, you didn't, because you only use 10% of your brain. You have to unlock the rest of it to be able to consciously control things like that.


 
That's seriously the argument he wants to use?



Molly said:


> Ibuyuuk is the name of a digimon backwards, without the "mon".



"Kyuubi" or "kyubi" is the famous nine-tailed fox of Japanese folklore.

"Kyuu" is Japanese for "nine" and "bi" - short for "biyoku" is "tail," iirc.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You can't understand it. You have to have an IQ of 184 or greater to unlock the other 90% of your mind like Ibuuyk to be able to understand it.
> 
> 
> [This is what he told us in another thread when we were dissing his theory of being able to change his sexuality at any time by force of will.]


 
:Achievement Unlocked: *Big Brain*  Achieve an IQ of 184 or higher to unlock 100% of your brain.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Molly said:


> Ibuuyk is the name of a digimon backwards, without the "mon".


 Holy shit, you're right. 

That's hilarious.



Ratte said:


> "Kyuubi" or "kyubi" is the  famous nine-tailed fox of Japanese folklore.


 Significantly less funny, but still ironic because he's not a fox. 



Ratte said:


> That's seriously the  argument he wants to use?


 I don't know if he still does. That's the one that he used before when we confronted him.

Maybe he'll explain it 4 us dum dums C:


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Well I don't and I hate not knowing why people have the thought processes they do. Ibuyuuk, theory. Now.



If it's what I think it is, his 'powers' include the ability to control dreams, the ability to view his past lives through dreams, and seeing his soul mate in mirrors. I got bored with reading the book at about that point. It's really just the same sort of ihavespiritpowerlol stuff that is common with teenage girls. Like that board game that supposedly contacts the dead.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No, you didn't, because you only use 10% of your brain. You have to unlock the rest of it to be able to consciously control things like that.


 
Oh my god, I love this myth.


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If it's what I think it is, his 'powers' include the ability to control dreams, the ability to view his past lives through dreams, and seeing his soul mate in mirrors. I got bored with reading the book at about that point. It's really just the same sort of ihavespiritpowerlol stuff that is common with teenage girls. Like that board game that supposedly contacts the dead.


 
An Ouija board.

And I think his theory doesn't involve magic, but thanks.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't know if he still does. That's the one that he used before when we confronted him.
> 
> Maybe he'll explain it 4 us dum dums C:


 
Well alright.  I'm going to be over here drooling on the floor and punching my helmet.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> An Ouija board.
> 
> And I think his theory doesn't involve magic, but thanks.



Oh no, it's not magic. It's your soul and mental power.


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Oh no, it's not magic. It's your soul and mental power.


 
...Soul power isn't magic? Wow they must have been so deluded in the seventies. :V


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...Soul power isn't magic? Wow they must have been so deluded in the seventies. :V



They even powered their locomotives with their spirits.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Not me. I'm pretty sure I know what he's talking  about, although I can't remember what the religion/set-of-beliefs is  called.


 
 Hadeseist.  Pretty much my own religion, since no-one follows it  anymore, and I modified it so it still makes sense.



Jashwa said:


> Significantly less funny, but still ironic  because he's not a fox.


 
 Had that nickname since I was 12, never fitted, but it stayed with me.



atrakaj said:


> If it's what I think it is, his 'powers' include  the ability to control dreams, the ability to view his past lives  through dreams, and seeing his soul mate in mirrors. I got bored with  reading the book at about that point. It's really just the same sort of  ihavespiritpowerlol stuff that is common with teenage girls. Like that  board game that supposedly contacts the dead.


 
 What...the...heck...



atrakaj said:


> By the way, Ibuuyk, you sound like the group of  people that also believe in past lives. Not Buddhism or the  off-shoot.


 
I do, drinking from the Lethe makes you forget your past lives, though.



Jashwa said:


> You can't understand it. You have to have an IQ of  184 or greater to unlock the other 90% of your mind like Ibuuyk to be  able to understand it.





Ratte said:


> Because, you know, IQ tells you how smart you  are.


 
I thought I mentionned that I don't believe in IQ, although I've used it  due to the lack of a better ladder to rely on.  To which you two  replied that it'd be better not to rely on anything than to rely on  something broken.  To which I've replied that to explain, it's better to  have a base that everybody's understand, even if it doesn't work.

Sorry about the delay, Browder, gonna start explaining now.


----------



## jinxtigr (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That not all autistic people and people with ass burgers act like Ibuuyk and Axelfox.


 
THIS THIS THIS

I've got Asperger's to the point where it was debilitating, earlier in my life, and I continue to grapple with it very regularly. Most of the time it's like feeling absolutely no connection to anybody or anything, like an invisible person who also is twitchy, gets sensory issues, and was trained like an animal to feign human behavior.

I fake human DAMN well at times. If I'm staying curious about how other people think or caring how they're feeling, I'm pretty rewarding to be around. It's when I'm wanting something to come back that I get into trouble, or when I've created something and I'm trying to share it with the world, because I'll get negative reactions that are perfectly valid for the person reacting, but they'll be mirroring MY tone, and it'll come off like a slap in the face.

I've learned to be really conciliatory and hang onto the curiosity even though it hurts more than just going 'bah, you stoopid', and when I do that, more than half the time the response ends up more positive than I'd have believed- AFTER it's sat in a empty void for a while, after I've got no reaction and feel like it was wasted effort. Never seems to be a tight enough feedback loop, I always have to sit with shit feelings for a while without acting out.

Aspergers means USUALLY having to say you're sorry  but you'd be amazed how well it works when you actually mean well and try to put out positive interactions in your fumbling way, and then wait for the response which is never exactly as your mind's predicted it. Maddening but fascinating.

I could be fucking up royally RIGHT NOW for all I know. If so, I am sorry. Perhaps not. But my main intent is just to say that you don't have to be a jerk just because you're mindblind or aspie, and it also doesn't mean you won't have feelings.

I find my feelings, and my mind-perception, is on a sort of crude animal level- which includes being clueless about subtler social expectations that are more co-operative, but able to pick up on lower level stuff sometimes. I do badly in situations where there are big conflicts not being talked about while people are superficially friendly, because they fool me but somewhere an alarm bell is going BZZZTTT! and the incongruity is upsetting.

By the same token, being around someone for whom you fit deep emotional needs is very rewarding. You just have to get healthy enough that you're not filling someone's needs for a pitiable basket case, because that ends poorly


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Hadeseist? The Greek god of death has a religion?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I thought I mentionned that I don't believe in IQ, although I've used it  due to the lack of a better ladder to rely on.  To which you two  replied that it'd be better not to rely on anything than to rely on  something broken.  To which I've replied that to explain, it's better to  have a base that everybody's understand, even if it doesn't work.


Ok, I remember that circular argument now.

Can you explain about the 10% brain thing and the reason that we can't understand your theories, though, instead of just telling us that we can't?


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> stuff


 
You didn't respond to me ;~;

Also everyone give jinxtigr a hug for the trufax.

*hugs*


----------



## Thatch (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> To which I've replied that to explain, it's better to  have a base that everybody's understand, even if it doesn't work.


 
To which everyone replied that it's better not to reference something that clearly misguides people. Not very smart of you.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I thought I mentionned that I don't believe in IQ, although I've used it  due to the lack of a better ladder to rely on.  To which you two  replied that it'd be better not to rely on anything than to rely on  something broken.  To which I've replied that to explain, it's better to  have a base that everybody's understand, even if it doesn't work.


 
If you have nothing better, then you're a fucking sad individual.


----------



## Aden (Jun 18, 2010)

Sup maks, finally built up the fortitude to come in here

Subscribing to join in the forces battling against Ibuuyk's word vomit


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> Sup maks, finally built up the fortitude to come in here
> 
> Subscribing to join in the forces battling against Ibuuyk's word vomit


 
You are my favorite fennec.


----------



## Aden (Jun 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You are my favorite fennec.


 
You are my favorite ratte âˆ‘:3


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> You are my favorite ratte âˆ‘:3


 
:3 <3


----------



## Thatch (Jun 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> Subscribing to join in the forces battling against Ibuuyk's word vomit


 
It's more of a massacre. Almost unfair :V


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 18, 2010)

Thatch said:


> It's more of a massacre. Almost unfair :V


 
It is a massacre, but the twist is;
HE DOESN'T EVEN KNOW IT'S GOING ON D:
*dun dun din*


----------



## jinxtigr (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> That's pretty much what happens when you lose faith in humanity.  Besides, it isn't sad, on the opposite it's quite funny to see you're one of the extremely rare ones who actually realized the unexplainable that can't be conceived by countless others who will think of you as "an intellectual clown" amongst many else because of that truth.


 
It's really okay not to be that special, honestly. I do some stuff (audio programming, music, stuff like that) which is very special to some people, but it's in a context where in many ways I'm not special at all, and that's not wrong.

I needed to be a LOT more special when I was younger and too broken to have many accomplishments, and back then I angsted a lot but I also acted like you anytime anything came up that touched on my 'specialness' in mind and intellect, and I hurt people without really understanding it, because I only felt their contempt of me without understanding my contempt of them.

True funny is that which veils tears and softens pain too great to speak of.

I hope you end up feeling better enough to cope with the hurt. I suspect that for our kind life tends to improve if you survive long enough. I'm an old cat of 42, and wouldn't go back twenty years if you paid me...


----------



## Thatch (Jun 18, 2010)

makmakmob said:


> It is a massacre, but the twist is;
> HE DOESN'T EVEN KNOW IT'S GOING ON D:
> *dun dun din*


 
Sounds almost like a person suffering from CIPA. (jesus, it's so hard to treat this senstence seriously, with what that word means in polish :V)
It's so sad.


----------



## jinxtigr (Jun 18, 2010)

makmakmob said:


> You didn't respond to me ;~;
> Also everyone give jinxtigr a hug for the trufax.
> *hugs*


 
*hugs a hamster, carefully ;D *


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Sounds almost like a person suffering from CIPA. (jesus, it's so hard to treat this senstence seriously, with what that word means in polish :V)
> It's so sad.


 What's it mean?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hadeseist? The Greek god of death has a  religion?


 
It has one long ago, but it doesn't quite exist as a religion anymore.



makmakmob said:


> You didn't respond to  me ;~;


 
Sorry, had to answer a PM & lost track, can you repeat?



Thatch said:


> To which everyone replied that it's better  not to reference something that clearly misguides people. Not very smart  of you.





Ratte said:


> If you have nothing better, then you're a fucking sad individual.


 
If you have a good base to rely on, can you please tell me instead of laughing at my ignorance?



jinxtigr said:


> It's really okay not to be that special, honestly. I do some stuff (audio programming, music, stuff like that) which is very special to some people, but it's in a context where in many ways I'm not special at all, and that's not wrong.
> 
> I needed to be a LOT more special when I was younger and too broken to have many accomplishments, and back then I angsted a lot but I also acted like you anytime anything came up that touched on my 'specialness' in mind and intellect, and I hurt people without really understanding it, because I only felt their contempt of me without understanding my contempt of them.
> 
> ...


 
What?  I know you're trying to help me, but I really ain't sad or hurt.  I'm happy the way I am, and high school's behind me so what more could I ask?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Or you can ignore Browder, myself, and everyone else wondering about your mystical theory.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sorry, had to answer a PM & lost track, can you repeat?





makmakmob said:


> You have to actually give me this truth otherwise I will completely fail to take you seriously.
> At all..



:3


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> If you have a good base to rely on, can you please tell me instead of laughing at my ignorance?


 
You don't have to be a special snowflake to have a good base.  Nobody is special, but in a way, that makes them special.

Me?  I'm not pretty, funny, or remotely intelligent.  My art is shit to boot.  However, because I don't treat people like shit (unless they're clearly deserving), I live life just finem and my life is quite happy.

Thinking you have to be some special case is not only retarded and egotistic, but it's a fucking waste of time.  A little humility goes a long way.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Or you can ignore Browder, myself, and everyone else wondering about your mystical theory.





makmakmob said:


> :3



I'm answering Browder's questions atm, might as well paste a log later  if he agrees.


----------



## jinxtigr (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> What?  I know you're trying to help me, but I really ain't sad or hurt.  I'm happy the way I am, and high school's behind me so what more could I ask?


 
For less of the world to be maddeningly stupid and vexatious?

I am suggesting it's a typically human reaction to the way you seem to be, and that people would seem a lot less dumb to you if you had more perspective. But that will come in time, mostly at times when you try to translate your smartness into tangible realworld stuff- and find it falling short.

It's fine to be extraordinarily capable. It's also a subjective feeling that can be tested by reality- and you've got some shocks in store, I'm afraid. But in the end it will work out all right 

Meanwhile, you've hijacked the thread of a wiser autistic person than you, I have my silly-ass novel to write some more on, and though you don't question it for a moment, it actually isn't appropriate for me to be paying attention to you over those other things right now, because you have not deserved it 

Easily fixed, though...


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You don't have to be a special snowflake to have a good base.  Nobody is special, but in a way, that makes them special.
> 
> Me?  I'm not pretty, funny, or remotely intelligent.  My art is shit to boot.  However, because I don't treat people like shit (unless they're clearly deserving), I live life just finem and my life is quite happy.
> 
> Thinking you have to be some special case is not only retarded and egotistic, but it's a fucking waste of time.  A little humility goes a long way.


 He was talking about a base to explain his high brain function theory. He wants a base that is better than IQ. 

I don't really know of one, but think that he should try to explain it without the cutoff point or w/e. 

I think you're misunderstanding him.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I'm answering Browder's questions atm, might as well paste a log later  if he agrees.


 
Why can't you tell me? I will call you out on this. I expect everything you say to be backed up with some kind of evidence if your going to make these sorts of claims.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> He was talking about a base to explain his high brain function theory. He wants a base that is better than IQ.
> 
> I don't really know of one, but think that he should try to explain it without the cutoff point or w/e.
> 
> I think you're misunderstanding him.


 
More than likely since half of the shit he says doesn't make sense.

Good luck using that kind of base for a theory that asinine.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You don't have to be a special snowflake to have a good base.  Nobody is special, but in a way, that makes them special.
> 
> Me?  I'm not pretty, funny, or remotely intelligent.  My art is shit to boot.  However, because I don't treat people like shit (unless they're clearly deserving), I live life just finem and my life is quite happy.
> 
> Thinking you have to be some special case is not only retarded and egotistic, but it's a fucking waste of time.  A little humility goes a long way.


 
No offense, but I asked for a base, not your description.  Besides, you ARE pretty & intelligent, and your art IS awesome, you just have lower self esteem than average. (I mean that as a constructive remark, not as an insult)

Also, I am FAR from egotistic, trust me on this one for once.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> No offense, but I asked for a base, not your description.  Besides, you ARE pretty & intelligent, and your art IS awesome, you just have lower self esteem than average. (I mean that as a constructive remark, not as an insult)


 
A base for a high-functioning brain theory?  I've lost track with whatever the fuck you wanted.



Ibuuyk said:


> Also, I am FAR from egotistic, trust me on this one for once.



You have yet to prove this to anyone.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

jinxtigr said:


> I am suggesting it's a typically human reaction to the way you seem to be, and that people would seem a lot less dumb to you if you had more perspective. But that will come in time, mostly at times when you try to translate your smartness into tangible realworld stuff- and find it falling short.
> 
> It's fine to be extraordinarily capable. It's also a subjective feeling that can be tested by reality- and you've got some shocks in store, I'm afraid. But in the end it will work out all right


 
I live on my own and am doing quite fine so far.  I know how to take care of my cash, pay my loans & potential debts, my "salary" is stable and guaranteed to stay stable & rise over time.  I'm learning how to cook better gradually, I do my chores as I need to.  I'm living my life without a problem, so I think I have the "tangible realworld stuff" under control so far, but thanks for the warning.



Jashwa said:


> He was talking about a base to explain his high brain function theory. He wants a base that is better than IQ.
> 
> I don't really know of one, but think that he should try to explain it without the cutoff point or w/e.
> 
> I think you're misunderstanding him.


 
Thanks for understanding, and I think I found a way to rephrase my theory that doesn't rely on IQ, but it has words that could be potentially insulting to some, even though they aren't meant to be so.



makmakmob said:


> Why can't you tell me? I will call you out on this. I expect everything you say to be backed up with some kind of evidence if your going to make these sorts of claims.


 
Because there are some persons who think "what happens in the PMs is confidential", and I dunno if Browder's one of 'em.


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Because there are some persons who think "what happens in the PMs is confidential", and I dunno if Browder's one of 'em.


 
What happens in PMs are confidential. Sorry guys. I encourage Ibuyuuk to open up his ideas to the forum however, but ultimately he decides if he wants to share.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Because there are some persons who think "what happens in the PMs is confidential", and I dunno if Browder's one of 'em.


 
Then tell me your truth here, derp.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Mak, I have a question.



> Ask a dude with mild autism anything :U


 
What anything?


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

I think it has more to do with basic intuition than an IQ.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You have yet to prove this to anyone.


 
There are things I still can't do, and explaining my theory to make it  clear & understandable without writing a full book's one of 'em.   Making spaghetti's another one of 'em, but that'll come with time.

I'm improving, slowly but surely, it's only a matter of time.



Browder said:


> What happens in PMs are confidential. Sorry guys. I encourage Ibuyuuk to open up his ideas to the forum however, but ultimately he decides if he wants to share.


 
I don't mind, which is why I said it's up to you.

However, as an alternative solution, I can rephrase it so that Browder's questions are no more, so it technically doesn't have anything to do with the PMs.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 18, 2010)

Why on earth did you not keep this a secret, given the "Assburgers" mentality still hasn't been bred out?


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> There are things I still can't do, and explaining my theory to make it  clear & understandable without writing a full book's one of 'em.   Making spaghetti's another one of 'em, but that'll come with time.
> 
> I'm improving, slowly but surely, it's only a matter of time.


 
You can't make spaghetti?


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I don't mind, which is why I said it's up to you.
> 
> However, as an alternative solution, I can rephrase it so that Browder's questions are no more, so it technically doesn't have anything to do with the PMs.


 
So I have your permission to post the PMs here?


----------



## Tycho (Jun 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I think it has more to do with basic intuition than an IQ.


 
IQ is such a nebulous measurement at times that I think it's largely irrelevant.  When I was a little kid I tested at 138.  I have no idea what I test at today, nor do I care, because no one gives a fuck about your IQ in the world beyond a psychologist's office.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Tycho said:


> IQ is such a nebulous measurement at times that I think it's largely irrelevant. When I was a little kid I tested at 138. I have no idea what I test at today, nor do I care, because no one gives a fuck about your IQ in the world beyond a psychologist's office.



IQ was e-peen size. And then the internet.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

Tycho said:


> IQ is such a nebulous measurement at times that I think it's largely irrelevant.  When I was a little kid I tested at 138.  I have no idea what I test at today, nor do I care, because no one gives a fuck about your IQ in the world beyond a psychologist's office.


 
That was kind of my point.

I took an IQ test when I was, like, nine.  I don't remember what I got, though.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> So I have your permission to post the PMs here?


 
Huh?  I was asking for your permission, but sure, you have mine oO.



Digitalpotato said:


> Why on earth did you not keep this a  secret, given the "Assburgers" mentality still hasn't been bred  out?


 
Whadya mean, bred out?



Ratte said:


> You can't make spaghetti?


 
I really suck at cooking.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Whadya mean, bred out?


 He means that people still generally look down upon people who say that they have Aspergers and that maks should've kept it a secret. He's wrong, though. People look down on other individuals because of what they say, not because of a disorder that they may or may not have. 

Plus, maks has said that he has assburgers for awhile now.


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Okay I've got the entire convo if you guys want it, minus my questions. For some reason the new layout deletes everything in the sent Box. Fortunately Ibuuyuk is going to post the PMs in order, unaltered, and I'm going to post his responses.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Okay I've got the entire convo if you guys want it, minus my questions. For some reason the new layout deletes everything in the sent Box. Fortunately Ibuuyuk is going to post the PMs in order, unaltered, and I'm going to post his responses.


 Go to settings in the top right by your name-->general settings-->scroll down and check the box to save a copy of your sent messages instead of deleting them.


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Go to settings in the top right by your name-->general settings-->scroll down and check the box to save a copy of your sent messages instead of deleting them.


 
Thank you. A bit late, but thank you.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 19, 2010)

Do you like Jack Daniels?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 19, 2010)

Explain these pictures.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> He means that people still generally look down upon people who say that they have Aspergers and that maks should've kept it a secret. He's wrong, though. People look down on other individuals because of what they say, not because of a disorder that they may or may not have.
> 
> Plus, maks has said that he has assburgers for awhile now.


 
Thanks.

EDIT:  I apparently don't have permission to post new threads.


----------



## ProfessorBellom (Jun 19, 2010)

makmakmob said:


> Go on, shoot.


Do you have any pylons?


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> EDIT:  I apparently don't have permission to post new threads.


 
Oh thank god
After that 10% of your brain theory debacle I was just bracing for the next one


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Thanks.
> 
> EDIT:  I apparently don't have permission to post new threads.


 If you send me a pm with what you want, I'll make the thread for you.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> If you send me a pm with what you want, I'll make the thread for you.


 
Done, thanks.


----------



## Luca (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't need to ask you anything. My little brother is fully autistic. He is very OCD and does not communicate socialy in anyway. He doesn't talk and mostly ignores people.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

Luca said:


> I don't need to ask you anything. My little brother is fully autistic. He is very OCD and does not communicate socialy in anyway. He doesn't talk and mostly ignores people.


 You always need to ask maks things, even if it isn't to learn about autistic stuff.

Makmaks on the wall, who's the cutest kitty of them all?


----------



## Lobar (Jun 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You always need to ask maks things, even if it isn't to learn about autistic stuff.
> 
> Makmaks on the wall, who's the cutest kitty of them all?


 
Tycho's brownie kitty. :3  I'm not makmak but that's the answer.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

If you have autism, can you still be aware that the bird is the word?


----------



## Tally (Jun 19, 2010)

Slyck said:


> If you have autism, can you still be aware that the bird is the word?


 
SLYCK DON'T! 

*Bam too late*


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Whadya mean, bred out?.


 
Because people are still saying Autism and Aspergers are made-up, quoting Michael Savage, taking the ED page seriously....you know damn well what I mean by breeding it out.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Because people are still saying Autism and Aspergers are made-up, quoting Michael Savage, taking the ED page seriously....you know damn well what I mean by breeding it out.


 
Well, no actually, my English isn't perfect.  Only thing breeding reminds me of is babies, I didn't know there were other meanings to "breeding" something.


----------



## Bir (Jun 19, 2010)

How do you know what "awkward" feels like when you didn't know emotions existed in others? From a post you made earlier...


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

Was Hitler a brotha?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 20, 2010)

People with autism lack social senses and can't open in front of people at all, but when alone or with people they understand they usually have some deep smartness where the brain is developed more than other parts.
What is your deep smartness?
I think that if you could exit the autism in a bit, and gather an encyclopedia of body language and can understand people properly, and even share stories on a social forum, I think you have the strength to change. That's by it.

Or you be trollin'


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 20, 2010)

Bir said:


> How do you know what "awkward" feels like when you didn't know emotions existed in others? From a post you made earlier...


 
Awkwardness came as I got older and became aware of other people's emotions but didn't know how to predict them.



CynicalCirno said:


> People with autism lack social senses and can't open in front of people at all, but when alone or with people they understand they usually have some deep smartness where the brain is developed more than other parts.
> What is your deep smartness?
> I think that if you could exit the autism in a bit, and gather an encyclopedia of body language and can understand people properly, and even share stories on a social forum, I think you have the strength to change. That's by it.
> 
> Or you be trollin'



I hate to boast or be an asshole, but my language skills tend to be quite exceptional when I put my mind to it, especially with learning other dialects.

The reason I'm unable to 'change' as it were is that that part of my mind does not, and will not function, I've just learned to compensate to a certain extent with other parts.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sounds like a classic case.  I'm fairly like that, except I've completely mastered emotions and appear perfectly normal without any effort.  I feel what I want, when I want, and can switch personalities at will to match other people's or to fit the current situation if need be.  I'm empathic, but I rarely relate to other people, as I tend to think of 'em as retards most of the time, which is, by my standards, true.  At most times, I show no facial expressions & I lack body language, but I can simulate 'em as any other would naturally... it's a shame I don't find the use of it.  Just sayin' this to prove there's a large spectrum of Autism, and that not all of 'em are the same, incase Browder wanted to know more about it.



This is actually more like the definition of sociopath.


----------



## embriel (Jun 20, 2010)

My boyfriend has mild autism   And I sometimes I find it adorable how awkward and inappropriate he is. Anyway, are you especially sensitive to things like sunlight and touch? When ever my boyfriend goes outside on a bright clear sunny day he sneezes, As a child or even now were/are you obsessed with anything in particular? Last question, Do you REALLY like certain types of textures such as velvet or satin?

EDIT: Almost forgot! When being confronted do you have a hard time looking them in the eye?


----------



## Smelge (Jun 20, 2010)

So you really like cars?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 20, 2010)

What the fuck is austism to being with?


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> What the fuck is austism to being with?


 
It helps to read the first two pages at least.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

Smelge said:


> So you really like cars?


 Wrong Autistic person, you're looking for hotrodlincoln. :V


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> What the fuck is austism to being with?


 
wikipedia is your friend


----------



## Smelge (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Wrong Autistic person, you're looking for hotrodlincoln. :V


 
Nonsense. Autism is someone who really likes vehicles.


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Nonsense. Autism is someone who really likes vehicles.


 
Oh, then I am autism!


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Nonsense. Autism is someone who really likes vehicles.


 No, that's autoism, you silly brit. Always spelling things wrong.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

You're asking me to ask myself questions?  Why?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> What the fuck is austism to being with?


 
A neurological disorder.

"high functioning" or "mild" autism makes you a geek.  "Low functioning" or "severe" autism makes you Amanda Baggs.  (she can't talk, but she can type.  She had her own site once...  not any more.)


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You're asking me to ask myself questions?  Why?


 This post is bad and you should feel bad


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This post is bad and you should feel bad


 
GTFO I have a diagnosis.  I'm not one of those self-diagnosed noobs.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

Why is your voice so damn awesome?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> GTFO I have a diagnosis.  I'm not one of those self-diagnosed noobs.


 
This has nothing to do with the badness of your aforementioned post.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You're asking me to ask myself questions?  Why?


 
So that's why.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 21, 2010)

embriel said:


> My boyfriend has mild autism   And I sometimes I find it adorable how awkward and inappropriate he is. Anyway, are you especially sensitive to things like sunlight and touch? When ever my boyfriend goes outside on a bright clear sunny day he sneezes, As a child or even now were/are you obsessed with anything in particular? Last question, Do you REALLY like certain types of textures such as velvet or satin?
> 
> EDIT: Almost forgot! When being confronted do you have a hard time looking them in the eye?


 
1: I am very sensitive to pretty much any none-rhythmic noise. When I'm at home I always have music running to block out the sound of cars. I also have to have my clothes in _exactly_ the right place or it's unbearably uncomfortable.
2: I was obsessed with space, then birds, then lego, then modern firearms.
3: I super adore the texture of anything fluffy (surprise surprise)
4: My eye contact is so bad I have a hard time looking at webcams for any length of time. My eyes tend to dart back and forth from a person's eyes to an object that's close to them.



south syde dobe said:


> Why is your voice so damn awesome?


 
I have a BBC accent, which has the classic 'British Charm' thing going on, apparently xD


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 22, 2010)

Why do autistic people always announce what's going on around them or explain things instead of just talking about them ?


----------

